# looking for somebody to go fishing in rockingham WA



## ggordy (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I've had my Kayak for a bit over a year,It's a Reelfishing kayak i bought it on line from Qld, at the time it was just what i wanted. I got the Tandam so i could go out with my boys, but they won't go out on the ocean with me cause there's sharks in it. I don't get a lot of trips in as i live about 500km from the ocean in the Pilbra. But if I'm near water I usually go out for a fish. I joined the forum in the hope to meet some others who enjoy fishing from their Kayak. I'm traveling down to Rockingham later this month and will be going for a fish, between the 22 and 28th of April. I'm not an experianced kayak fisherman just out having a go. To date i haven't caught to much either, but am always hoping for the big one. Not that i know what I'm going to do with a big fish if i manage to land it. I guess time will tell.
So if anybodys up for a bit of a fish between these dates drop me a line and we can hook up.
Ggordy


----------



## Glamo (May 15, 2012)

Hey how'd you go tho other month? If you are ever back around in Perth give me a text and can show you some spots and hit the water 0449947306


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ggordy, took this photo while holidaying in WA. last year, looks like a great place to kayak!! :lol:

Jim.


----------



## andyfellow (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah and G'Day,
It's probably a bit late but I'd love to take you up on your offer of a show and tell. I'm down near Narrogin but you're only a couple of hours'ish from me and it's not a prob to come up and have a go. Wide open to species, anything from squid to herring! will do it for me.
Think about it and if you need somebody to bore, I'd like first refusal.
Cheers, Pete


----------

